# Suche Legion (Gilde)!



## Pente (27. August 2009)

All diejenigen unter euch die auf der Suche nach einer Legion (Gilde) sind, können sich und ihrer Vorstellung bzgl der passenden Legion hier kurz in einem Posting präsentieren.

Haltet den Thread bitte frei von Flames & Off-Topic.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2009)

Ich weih den ma ein, da ich nix finde, was mir wirklich zusagt.
bin 18, schüler und ... ( kann man später privater besprechen ^^ )
Ich suche eine Legion, die nicht soviel Wert auf Onlinezeiten legt ( kann nur Wochenends, und da es aufs Abi zugeht, sollt ich vllt was für die Schule tun ^^ ), aber dennoch viel vom Content sehen will.
Ich such etwas mit viel Gemeinschaft, da ich das seeehr wichtig finde.

Ich werde vermutlich einen Kantor spielen.

Alles weitere kann per PM oder im TS eurer wahl besprochen werden 

mfg Terror


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Hey du,
Onlinezeiten sind bei uns schon wichtig, aber zocken 
am WE dürfte ausreichen!

Wenn du 18 bist und eine Asmodische Legion mit wirklich gutem
Legionsklima suchst könnte ich dir Nachtmahr (siehe sigi)
empfehlen!
www.nachtmahr-aion.de


----------



## n0rSly (28. August 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin Paul "NorsLY" ************* ich bin 14 Jahre und suche eine nette Legion die Spaß am Spiel hat ABER auch was erreichen will ich habe die CB gezockt und werde die OB zocken neben aion spiele ich noch CS:S (bin allerdings mehr MovieMaker) und habe Rollenspiel Erfahrungseit ich 11 bin (ja Online nicht was andere wieder denken könnten)! Ich werde einen Assasine oder einen Mage zocken wenn es in der Legion gebraucht würde, würde ich mir auch gut vorstellen können einen Kantor zu spielen!

ACHTUNG: Viele Legionen nehmen immer nur ab 16/18 Jahren auf, Ich bitte euch Inständig überlegt einmal schlaft eventuell eine Nach drüber Ich bin sehr Kontackt freudig und würde erst nach einem TS Gespräch in eine Legion gehn!



Wenn es noch Fragen gibt Icq241477798 oder Pn im BuffrdForum an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg NorsLY

Ps.:  Für Rechtschreibfehler haftet meine Deutschlehrerin


----------



## BloodyLove (1. September 2009)

Ich (26) und meine Frau (32) suchen eine nette, familiäre Elyos Legion für den Frühstart...
Ich habe vor allem Spaß an PvP (und war in WAR und WoW auch ziemlich erfolgreich damit) und Sie eher an Raids... da diese Komponenten aber ganz gut verknüpft sind in aion passt das schon...
Uns gibt es nur im Doppelpack, was aber nicht heißt, dass wir beide unbedingt in ein und derselben Raidgruppe sein müssen usw... Wir hätte nur gern die gleiche Legion!
in WoW hatten wir auch komplett verschiedene Raids... zum Schluss hin sogar gänzlich verschiedene Fraktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein freundschaftlicher und erwachsener Umgangston ist uns sehr wichtig... Wir wollen uns vor allem Wohl fühlen und mit anderen Leute gemeinsam das Spiel genießen...
Da wir 2 Kinder haben und beide berufstätig sind (ich sogar selbständig), kann es passieren dass wir (aus Krankheitsgründen oder Familienausflügen oder sonstwas) nicht regelmäßig jeden Tag 3-5 Stunden online sind...
d.h. Eine Legion mit der Forderung nach mindestens 3 Onlinestunden pro tag passt zwar normalerweise ganz gut aber eben nicht immer... so ist das halt wenn man noch ein RL hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar hat man als Legionsmitglied gewissen Pflichten usw... aber wenn es unser RL zu sehr einschränkt wird das nichts... Man sollte nicht vergessen, worauf es WIRKLICH ankommt...

Ich werde wohl Kantor spielen und meine Frau vermutlich irgendwas zauberndes.... vielleicht auch einen Kleriker... das wird die OB zeigen...
Bisher konnten wir leider nur am 6. cbe teilnehmen...


----------



## Tokenlord (5. September 2009)

Auch ich suche noch nach eine Legion.

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt (Im Oktober 16) und werde einen Gladiatoren oder einen Jäger, auf Seiten der Elyos spielen. Da bin ich noch am überlegen.

Trotz meines, für viele wohl recht jungen, Alters bin ich durchaus in der Lage ein normales, nicht "Kiddyhaftes" Verhalten an den Tag zu legen.
Ich bin ein Hilfsbereiter Mensch, der auch gerne mal durch die halb Elysia reist (Sofern gerade nichts allzu wichtiges ansteht) um einem Legionsmitglied zu helfen.

Ich spiele meist Nachmittags bis früh Abends [Meist bis etwa 22:00 Uhr (Aber nicht die ganze Zeit)], am Wochenende auch mal Vormittags, oder Abends (etwas später als Werktags).


Was ich suche ist eine nette, nicht allzu gigantische (Also keine 100 Leute oder dergleichen) Legion, mit der man immer Mal wieder Instanzen besuchen, und im Abyss Spaß haben kann.


Falls jemand einen Paltz für mich hätte würde ich mich sehr über Nachricht freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Token


EDIT: Ich habe in "Schwertgewitter" eine Legion gefunden. Ich suche also nicht weiter.


----------



## Spongel (7. September 2009)

Hi!

Bin 28 Jahre alt und aus Wien. Werde entweder Heiler oder Mage auf Asmodier-Seite spielen. Habe ne Pre Order und werde deshalb auch schon am 20ten starten. 

Bisher gespielte Titel:

Lineage 2
WoW
HDRO (nur angezockt)
Tabula Rasa
Warhammer Online

Ich denke, dass ich doch etwas an Erfahrung mitbringe (Pve wie PVP) und suche deshalb auch eine professionelle Legion. Spiele meistens Abends da ich unter der Woche bis 19 Uhr arbeite. In der Open Beta bin ich derzeit meistens auf Thor mit meinem Char Luzifer zu finden!

lg Spongel


----------



## Flaschenpost (11. September 2009)

> Ps.:  Für Rechtschreibfehler haftet meine Deutschlehrerin



Wenn die wer verklagt, sind 2 Mal lebenslänglich noch human! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, symphatische Bewerbung. Hoffe, du findest ne nette Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (12. September 2009)

Hi, freut mich echt das bei buffed schon eine kleine Aion Gemeinschaft zusammenwächst =)

Also ich bin 24 Jahre jung, spiele begeistert MMORPGS, habe WoW sehr lange gespielt, HdrO angeschaut Warhammer und AoC (derzeit noch nebenbei um die wartezeit auf Aion zu verkürzen) mit PreOrder gespielt. Werde auch am 20 schon starten können, wenn die Arbeit nicht dazwischen kommt =)

Ich werde einen Gladiator spielen, Elyos Fraktion und hoffe es findet sich eine nette Gilde die einen recht erfahrenen Spieler mit variablen Onzeiten aufnimmt.

Mein Motto: Hauptsache Spaß am Spiel!!


----------



## ensy (16. September 2009)

hey


ich suche auch zur zeit eine gilde eine passende zu finden ist wohl wie ein 6'er in lotto :-(....

server und fraktion bin ich nicht gebunden aber es muss diese punkte erfühlen:

*keine hardcore gilde normale RL gilde die 2-3 mal in der woche zusammenfindet um zu raiden oder pvp zu machen 

*erwachsene gilde das heisst keine member unter 18!

***gilde die zum grössten teil aus baden-wütemberg kommt am besten sogar raum stuttgart oder in der umgebungen damit man sich ausserhalb von aion trifft***


vorallem *** punkt ist mir sehr wichtig weil ich eine gilde suche wo man sich auch ausserhalb von aion gut versteht und vielleicht seinen freundeskreis erweitern kann.

also wen jemand interesse geweckt hat einen treuen member aufzunehmen der kann sich gerne bei mir per PM melden icq nummer kommt dan sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (16. September 2009)

Halli Hallo
Um mich mal eben kurz vorzustellen.
Mein Name ist Toni und ich bin 21 Jahre alt.
Ich möchte hiermit ein paar Spieler erreichen die Lust haben eine Legion zu gründen auf Seiten der Asmodier. Ich werde das Spiel zusammen mit meinem grossen Bruder (26 Jahre) anfangen. Und wir wollen direkt eine angenehme Gemeinschaft gründen, da wir der Meinung sind, das dass ein grosser Hauptbestandteil des Spiels darstellt, und ein grossen Anteil zum Spielspass gibt. Zudem wär es Finanziell einfacher schon im voraus einige Spieler zu finden. Unsere Wünsche liegen hauptsächlich an eine Gemeinschaft mit schwarzem Humor und lockerem Umgang. Das bezieht sich dann auch auf den Gildennamen. lateinische oder RP mässige Gildennamen gehören nicht zu den Vorzügen unserer Seite. Wir legen mehr Wert auf bzw ein lustigen Gildennamen, oder eben einfach was ausgefallenes. Wenn es interessanten gibt, wird der Name natürlich fairer Weise in der Grp ausgesucht. Zudem suchen wir Leute die fest im Leben stehen, und nicht unbedingt eine Gilde suchen, die ganz Oben mitspielt ( aus zeitlichen gründen etc.). Dennoch wollen wir versuchen uns auch einen Namen zu machen, und erfolgreich als Gilde zu sein, soweit das Zeitlich der Member möglich ist.Wir werden versuchen den Membern nicht unbedingt Aufgaben aufzuzwingen innerhalb der Gilde. Es wäre aber sehr schön, wenn die Interesse ohnehin schon vorhanden ist, die Gilde zusammen aufzubauen. Ich selbst habe diverse Erfahrung in der Gildenführung aus anderen Spielen. Wäre aber sehr angetan Spieler zu finden die ebenso Erfahrung haben. Bzw jemand der Kenntnis davon hat, eine HP zu erstellen, da meine Kenntnis darüber eher beschrenkt ist. Ich versuche immer, möglichst keine Vorurteile zu haben gegenüber Junge Spieler. Und in der Regel gibt es keine Altersbegrenzung, jedoch sollte man als Junger Spieler ein gewisses benehmen an den Tag legen können.

Nun ja , das war es eigentlich soweit. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Meldet euch


----------



## Aranai (16. September 2009)

Moin,
Hier mal was von mir:

Mein Name ist Robert, 17 Jahre alt (1.11.  18), und ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Elyos Legion. Server eig. egal, bin ab 20. mit dabei, da CE. (Die feste, die man halten kann. .D)
Meine Angestrebte Klasse ist Spiritmaster, da mit die Debuffer Rolle sehr Spaß macht ( Wem wohl nicht? ) und ich gerne die Gruppe unterstütze.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer eher PvP orientierten Legion, da mir das Gruppen PvP mehr Spaß macht, als raiden, obwohl ich auch mal gerne zu Raids erscheine, denn Abwechslung muss auch mal sein.
Eines noch vorweg: Ich halte mich prinzipiell immer an Termine und sage auch sofort an, ob ich zu einem gewünschten Zeitpunkt da bin oder nicht, denn ich Pflege auch Hobbys und Schule (Abitur) doch bin ich gut und gerne Werktags von Mo - Fr  2-4 Stunden Online, am Wochenende bis zu 5 - 8 Stunden ( Kommt halt auf Turniere, Klausuren etc. an).

Also, wenn eine Legion damit einverstanden ist, würde ich mich gerne über ein Gespräch/Chat freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Icq: 284570512

MfG
Aranai

PS: Falls es wichtig sein sollte:

MMO Erfahrungen:

Guild Wars (PvP)
WoW (PvP/PvE)
Lineage 2(PvP/PvE)
AoC (PvP)
WAR (PvP)

TS, Headset etc. natürlich vorhanden!


----------



## Mookie (16. September 2009)

Servus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich möchte jetz nicht soweit ausholen wie meine Vorredner da ja in den meisten Fällen ja sowieso eine Bewerbung nach bei der jeweiligen Gilde im Forum hinterlassen werden muss.

Ich wollte mich hier nur mal Erkundigen ob es hier nette Elyoslegionen gibt die es auf den Server Thor abgesehen haben?!

Falls dies der Fall sein sollte kann man mir ja freundlicherweise einen Forumlink per PM zukommen lassen und sollte mir dann die ganze Sache zusagen hinterlasse ich dort auch gerne eine Bewerbung. 

LG


----------



## cyberraider (17. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche auf diesem Wege eine nette RP Legion auf dem inoffiziellen RP Server Balder.

Ich habe die 30 schon eine Weile hinter mir gelassen, bin berufstätig und habe eine Familie mit 2 Kindern. Das heißt, ich werde erst zum Feierabend online sein. In der Regel ab 20:00 Uhr bis ca. 0:00 Uhr. 

Wenn es eine Legion gibt die mit meinen online Zeiten leben kann und die Versteht, das Aion nicht die erste Priorität in meinem Leben hat.

Dann währe ich gerne euer Schild und würde die Schläge der Feinde gerne auf mich nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## ErwinGT (17. September 2009)

Sehr guter Thread. Dann möchte ich auch mal mein Glück hier versuchen.....

Hallo
ich bin 29 Jahre alt und durch meinem Beruf leider nicht in der Lage flexibel Online zu sein. Arbeite in 2-Schicht und habe alle 14 Tage übers We meinen kleinen Sohn bei mir. Könnte also meißt nur kurz Vormittags oder Abends für ein paar Stunden mehr Online sein. Und natürlich nur jedes 2. We.

Der Server ist mir egal, jedoch bevorzuge ich die Elyos Seite.
Bin zwar sehr kontaktfreudig, im TS jedoch mehr der Zuhörer als der Sprecher. Was natürlich nicht heißen soll das ich TS-scheu bin.
Stehe jedem Gildenmember gerne zur Hilfe, wenn ich Zeit haben sollte. Im Notfall laß ich sogar meine eigenen Ziele links liegen. Das Spiel läuft ja nicht weg.
Was raiden angeht, bin ich ein wenig eingerostet. Habe vorher jahrelang WOW gespielt, und die letzten Monate garnicht geraidet. Machte keinen Spaß mehr. Aber ich denke mal das es wie Fahrrad fahren ist.

Überlege mir zuerst nen Heiler hochzuziehen, da mir diese Klasse sehr gefallen hat. Ansonsten käme noch ein Jäger für mich in Frage. Den habe ich die letzten Jahre gezockt und bin auch sehr vertraut mit dieser Klasse.

Falls sich eine Gilde erbarmt mir Einlaß zu gewähren, freue ich mich über eine PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (18. September 2009)

Hallo ich bin 36 Jahre alt und habe mich auf dem Server Kromede niedergelassen schien mir der nicht so vollgestopfteste ^^.

Ich bin auf der Seite der Elyos und werde Kantor als Main spielen.

Falls es also eine Elyos Gilde auf dem Server Kromede gibt die noch Leute suchen würde ich mich sehr über Post freuen.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Hallo bin 19 Jahre alt und spiele auf dem Server Thor.

Ich bin auf der Seite der Asmodier und werde einen Assasin als Main spielen.

Falls es eine Asmodier Gilde auf Thor gibt die noch Leute sucht würde ich mich über eine PM freuen. 

:x


----------



## Ninnuah (19. September 2009)

Hi! 

Suche ne Österreicher Gilde !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meldet euch 


lg


----------



## Ninnuah (19. September 2009)

sry für doppel post


----------



## Pend (19. September 2009)

Hi

Suche Legion Auf Votan /asmo

Bin 30jahre alt erfahrung hab ich in daoc,wow,swg usw.

spielen werd ich nen Heiler  Namens Pend

Könnt mich gerne ig anschreiben ab morgen^^


----------



## Freewalker (20. September 2009)

Hallo.

Also zu mir: 

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und stecke gerad mitten in meiner Ausbildung. Die nimmt natürlich einige Zeit in anspruch dennoch bleibt auch genug für Aion. 


Was ich suche: 

Ich suche eine Legion auf dem Server Balder. Spielen werde ich einen Elyos Jäger namens Zippo. Ich bin mit der "RP-Sprache" vertraut und scheue mich auch nicht vor solch einer Legion. Durch meine leicht eingeschränkten Zeiten schließen sich HardCore-Raidgilden für mich aus. Auch möchte ich solch einer eigentlich nicht angehören. 
Die Schwerpunkte die die Legion erfüllen sollte sind Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft. Natürlich bringe auch ich diese Eigenschaften mit.


----------



## maxxscho (21. September 2009)

Jetzt mal ich.
Mein Name ist Markus (29). Ich bin aus Österreich und habe in meinen bisherigen Gilden in anderen MMOs mit meinem Dialekt immer wieder für Lacher gesorgt^^
Ich bin tagsüber berufstätig, abends Schüler^^ (3mal die Woche).
Da ich auch in einer Beziehung bin und diese auch gepflegt werden will bleibt mir klarerweise nicht allzu viel Zeit zum Zocken, ca. 5-10h die Woche.
Auf diesem Weg suche ich auf
*Votan/Asmo*, derzeit Magier (6),
eine Legion, wenn geht vom Alter 20+, die nicht so sehr auf Onlinezeiten fixiert ist, in der es kein Problem darstellt, wenn man mal ne Woche nicht online sein kann.

Falls ihr mit diesen "Vorgaben" leben könnt, PM plz^^

P.S.: Vielleicht gibt es ja ne Österreicher-Legion? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (21. September 2009)

Hallo Buffedcommunity und Legionswerber,

 ich suche für meinen Lvl 10 Krieger/Templer names Traklar eine Gilde. Der Charakter befindet sich auf dem belebten Server Votan auf Seiten der Asmodier. 

Zu mir: Ich heiße Alessandro März, bin fast 16 (Oktober ist ja bald juche!) und gehe auf unsere hiesige Realschule von Schrobenhausen, Bayern (vielleicht sagts einen Jahr, Tipp: Lecker Spargel).  Ich schreibe im Juni 2010 meine Abschlussprüfungen und werde daher gleich sagen, dass ich dazu ein paar Monate Raidpause einlegen werde. Vielleicht sogar komplette Spielpause.

Ich spiele momentan sowohl WoW, Hdro, Warhammer als auch Star Wars Galaxy und nun Aion. Wie oben genannt möchte ich meinen Templer mit einer Gilde verkuppeln. Ich suche eine Gilde, bei dem zwar die Raidzeiten noch 7/24 sind, aber es doch geordnet läuft und wir auch etwas schaffen. Den mein Ergeiz ist groß!

Alles weiterere schreibe ich gerne in eine Bewerbung auf eurer Homepage, über TS² oder über PM hier bei Buffed.


MfG



Traklar/Alessandro


----------



## Gaueko (22. September 2009)

Hallihallohallöle!

Ich spiele auf dem Server *Thor* einen Asmodier - Sorcerer (Derzeit Level 13)

Meine MMO-Erfahrung bisher:

Guild Wars
WoW
und nun eben - _Aion_

Meine Onlinezeiten sind eigentlich recht flexibel. Momentan ziemlich viel (Aion-Sucht... ihr kennt das sicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - Sonst unter der Woche meist Abends ab 18/19 Uhr und an Wochenenden Stuuuundenlang!

Ich suche eine Legion, die vorankommen möchte - d.h. Inis zocken, zusammen Elitequests lösen etc. 
Allerdings ohne Zwang und "Powerleveling".  (Das kann man dann später im "Endgame" machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wenn ihr so eine Legion seid und noch leute sucht - meldet euch! (am besten per pm)

Bis dahin...

Mfg

PS: Würde eventuell noch eine Klerikerin und einen Gladiator mitbringen


----------



## Perdoth (24. September 2009)

[Kromede (Elyos)] Gladiator + Kantor suchen eine Legion

Was wir erwarten: Eine nette und hilfreiche Legion die Spaß an PVE und PVP hat und nicht nur aus Fun spielt sondern im Abyss richtig zu rocken, sprich keine Legion die sich neu gegründet hat und sich langsam aufbaut um vllt was zu erreichen sondern schon etwas mit mehr Plan vllt leute die schon in anderen Games zusammen gezockt und eine Gilde waren. Desweiteren natürlich nen TS-Server sonst macht das Raiden sowieso keinen Sinn.


Was ihr bekommt: Zwei nette und hilfreiche Spieler die sich sofort nach ganz oben leveln und richtig Spaß an dem Spiel haben.TS oder Vent + Mikrofon ist alles kein Thema. Über die Raidzeiten können wir noch sprechen da ich noch Fahrschule nebenbei habe ;-)



Das größte Problem ist wohl unser Alter, ich bin 17 werde im März 18, und mein Bruder erst 14, was aber nicht heißen soll ,dass wir Kiddys sind etc. Wir möchten aufjedenfall zusammen in eine Legion, da wir in Wow auch nicht zusammen Raiden konnten weil er halt so 'jung' war. Das sollte sich hier ändern

MFG Perdoth


----------



## Xelyna (26. September 2009)

Klein-Xelyna sucht nette Asmodier auf Votan :S
Ich in umgänglich, stubenrein, schmutze nicht so und mir gehts grad vorallem ums leveln und miteinander quatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kenn mich in Aion eh noch nicht so aus *g*


----------



## Pente (29. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Klein-Xelyna sucht nette Asmodier auf Votan :S
> Ich in umgänglich, stubenrein, schmutze nicht so und mir gehts grad vorallem ums leveln und miteinander quatschen
> 
> 
> ...


Och menno aua Xely, hättest Elyos gespielt könntest du gern zu uns kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkDexter (29. September 2009)

Gude,

Mein *Assasine* *Stufe 13* - "*Asmodier*" auf dem Server "*Kromede*" (Krombacher gefällt mir fast schon besser als Servername 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sucht eine nette, aktive und witzige Legion, es darf auch etwas Chaotischer zugehen da dies zu mir perfekt passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Zu mir:* Ich bin 26 Jahre alt, ich bin berufstätig und spiele Aion meistens unter der Woche am Abend... Am Wochenende dann eher am Freitag oder Sonntags - Samstags wird die Leber gequält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich bin recht witzig drauf und besitze eine lockere art... Ich kann mich ebenfalls gut und schnell in Gruppen einbringen und ich bin anderen Menschen sehr aufgeschlossen.

*Vor Aion habe ich folgende spiele gezockt:* 
-Diablo 2
-World of Warcraft
-Age of Conan 
-Warhammer Online

Das sind die Relevanten Spiele...

*Was ich im Detail suche:*
- Spaß
- Gemeinschaft
- Erlebnisse
- Guter Umgang untereinander

Ich erhoffe mir von Aion sehr viel, es macht mir auch sehr viel Spaß und habe vor er länger zu Zocken. Deshalb hoffe ich das ich eine nette Gilde finde mit der man viel Erleben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kontakt:*
- Ihr könnt mir hier im  eine PM schreiben
- Ingame Char: Dexxter
- ICQ: 125152989



Gruß Dex


----------



## Sertas (1. Oktober 2009)

huhu liebe Community,

so nachdem ich mehrere Jahre lang WoW gespielt hab und dann auch noch War und beides am ende langweilig wurde
bin ich nun bei Aion gelandet und hab gleich mal nen Elyos auf Balder erstellt, da mir Kantor aber nicht so zugesagt hat wollte ich dann doch lieber zum Vollhealer wechseln und hab mir erstmal ne asmodierin (cleric) erstellt da iwie der neue Server schon zu viele Asmos beherbergt habe ich mich dann für Kromede entschieden. Mein Kantor war lvl 25 und Abyss Rang 7 bisjetzt..
und atm is meine Klerikerin lvl 13 will diese aber recht schnell hochziehen..


Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Also soviel sei mal über mich gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gibt es auf Kromede ne Asmo Legion die sich hauptsächlich auf den PvP content spezialisiert und einen Altersdurchschnitt von so ca 18 beinhaltet?

Wäre sehr gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Ingame unter dem namen Seraphinel zu erreichen könnt mir gerne auch einen brief senden ich werde 100%ig antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Seraphinel



EDIT:  Habe eine nette Gilde gefunden danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burna1337 (7. Oktober 2009)

HI ich spiele seid gestern Aion und bin begeistert von dem Spiel!
Ich suche eine Legion die spaß am Spiel hat und es verkraften kann
wenn meine Aktivität (auf grund meines Berufes) nicht so hoch ist !
Ich bin 21 Jahre spiele auf Nerthus um mein Char heist Exramos und ist ein Asmodier.
Ich spiele einen Priester der zum Kontor werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ob es nun eine RP Legion ist oder nicht ist mir egal, ich spiele 
beides gerne solange die leute freundlich und sachlich sind.

Würde mich über Einladungen freunen würde aber vieleicht gerne hier 
im Forum ein kurzes Statment der Legion lesen in der "Sie" sich selber 
beschreibt.

MFG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gammbold (10. Oktober 2009)

Hiho,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ner netten Legion die Werte auf Gemeinschaft und Spass legt, nicht so sehr auf instant 50 und alles nuken, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach, da ich arbeite habe ich einfach nicht so viel Zeit ausser Abends für 1-2 Stunden und am Wochenende halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, ich bin übrigens 18 Jahre alt, da es hier scheinbar standartgemäß das Mindestalter darstellt will ich euch das nicht verheimlichen^^

zum Char:
Ich spiele einen *Beschwörer* mit dem Namen *Toshiri*, momentan *Stufe 19*, auf dem Realm *Nerthus* auf Seiten der *Elyos*.

hoffe auf ne Antwort, entweder ingame oder hier im Forum,
lg


----------



## Plattenbau (12. November 2009)

Moin!

Ich bin auf dem Server Lephar als Elyos unterwegs und suche:

Eine Legion mit überschaubarer Mitgliederzahl, gern grade gegründet, ohne TS-Zwang (hab meistens keinen Bock auf viel Reden um die Uhrzeit, aussderdem läuft über Headset gepflegter Metal, weil mich die Sounds vom Game ziemlich nerven) oder
eher eine kleine Stammgruppe die spätabends unterwegs ist, für gemeinsame Ini-Gänge und Abyssausflüge oder sonstigen Blödsinn.
Meine bisherige Stammgruppe hat sich aufgrund von Motivationsproblemen aufgelöst. 


Bin abends meist für 2 Stündchen on und Ihr solltet ungefähr die gleiche Taktzahl beim spielen haben. 

Idealerweise fehlt euch für eure Ausflüge ein Tank LVL 35, kann aber zur Not jede andere Klasse hochspielen, ihr drüft im lvl gern auch drunter liegen...


Da ich keine Lust habe, jeden Abend auf Gruppensuche zu gehen und im Zweifelsfall einen besserwissenden Gladiator mit im Boot zu haben (imho die einzig wirkliche Gefahr in den Inis), würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## ctullhu (2. Januar 2010)

Server Balder, Elyos :

Ich bin (noch) 39 Jahre alt und habe so ziemlich alles auf dem Markt gespielt. Angefangen mit UO, weiter zu EQ, DAOC (durchgespielt hrhrhr) usw. war ich schon in jedem MMORPG vertreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Derzeit auf der Platte habe ich HDRO, wo ich gerne mal reinschnupper und WOW (auch da habe ich eine nette Spaßlegion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aion hat derzeit vorrang, Abo ist ein Jahr bezahlt, wird also täglich gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Familienvater und Berufstätiger (Sind ja eigentlich schon zwei Berufe) bin ich täglich so zwischen 23 Uhr und 2 Uhr online, an freien Tagen und dem WE schon mal mehr.
Meine Chars befinden sich allesamt um lvl 10-25, sind gute Crafter und Ini-tauglich ausgerüstet.
Main ist Ecufia, eine Beschwörerin, wobei ich da flexibel bin.
die heissen alle irgendwo im Namen Cufi und ich mag sie alle. Gladi und Assa sind gerade 22 geworden, Kantorin 15 und die Templerin hopst mit den Pompoms immer auf und ab und will auch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Legion hat sich nach und nach leider aufgelöst und sitzt derzeit bei EQ2 herum, weswegen ich neue Leute suche. (Eq2 habe ich auch mehr oder minder durchgespielt, das bietet nix neues mehr und mir fehlt PvP da -.-)

Aufgrund meiner Familie bin ich TS-faul. Meine Frau hat ein ernstes Problem mit mir, wenn ich mit dem Monitor rede, weswegen ich auch nur ein Headset ohne Micro besitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich höre trotzdem im TS gerne mal zu, ansonsten nutze ich allerdings meine Tastatur zum chatten. Irgendwann kaufe ich mir mal ein TS-fähiges Headset, versprochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Ziel ist Spaß. Ich grinde gerne, mache auch beim 5. Whipe keinen Stress und wenn mir ein Asmodier über den Weg fliegt freue ich mich auch *anvisier*

Also suche ich: Eine reine Spaßlegion. Das Alter ist mir egal, gerne eine "Rentnergilde", gerne auch frisches Blut.

Meldet Euch, Männers!


----------



## Simpley (2. Januar 2010)

RL-Name: David
Alter: 16
Server: Vothan
Rasse: Elyos
Spiel Name: Azzor
Level: 28+
Gespielte Online-Spiele:WoW, GW, EvE
Gespielte F2P spiele: FLYFF, RAPPELZ, Draconica, Allods Online, Metin 2...
Meine Lieblings RPG's: KOTOR, Oblivion, Ego Draconics

Über mich: Da ich noch in der Schule bin, geht bei mir RL selbstverständlich vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Daher werd ich eher viel grinden und nicht so viel in Ini's gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich helf aber gerne und werde gerne dort helfen, wo ich kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TS, kann ich sofort installieren, wenn gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich Suche: Eine Legion, die nett und freundlich ist und einen nicht ständig vordert. Ich bin zwar ne Niete im PvP(als Gladiator hat man halt immer schlechte Karten^^) ich spiel auch gern den Tank, was mir aber immer nur mittelmäßig gelingt^^.
Mir machen Tode nicht viel, da ich unter den Mottos: 
-Lieber als erster sterben als zu flüchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-und unter dem zweiten Motto: warum hab ich Gladi gewählt: Die Zweihänder sind irrelevant, ich sterb gern als erstes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...Naja, bin halt Kein wirklich guter Spieler, aber das ist mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neoikeia (6. April 2010)

Hi!
eine knapp 20-jährige Saarländerin auf dem *Server Balder (Asmodier)* sucht eine nette, hilfsbereite Legion (mit etwa meinem Altersdruchschnitt) für gemeinsame Gruppenaktivitäten (jeglicher Art) :-)
Ich bin lernfähig, motiviert und diszipliniert, ein Headset mit TS ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Online bin ich meistens zwischen 19 und 23 Uhr.

 Mein Hauptcharakter ist eine* Stufe 39-Kantorin* (Kona, Balder), mit Handwerk als Beruf ( z.Z auf 320 ), später soll noch Alchemie dazukommen.
Auf Kromede habe ich noch eine 32-Klerikerin, die ich jedoch nicht allzu oft spiele.
Aion habe ich mit Release begonnen, hatte jedoch ein paar kleine Spielpausen dazwischen. Zuvor habe ich RO, GW, WAR und zuletzt WoW gespielt, in dem ich recht erfolgreich geraidet habe (wurde mir jedoch aufrgund von Beruf,Freunde und Freund zu stressig).

Bei Interesse meldet euch doch (gerne Ingame oder auch hier) :-)

Blut für Blut!

Kona


----------



## Liwanu (2. Juni 2010)

Legionssuche hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Possessed (19. Juni 2010)

Bin frisch bei Aion und habe einen atm lvl 11 Kantor auf dem Server Balder auf der Seite Elyos namens Elizaveth (w Char).
Spiele normalerweise WoW, habe jedoch auch Lotro und RoM gespielt. Da mich Wow momentan wiedereinmal total anödet, wollte ich Aion anspielen und mind. einen Char highleveln.
Daher suche ich eine Gilde, die einen Aion Newbie aufnimmt und keine PvP und RP Pflichten hat. Ausserdem sollte die Spielzeit kein Thema sein. Bin berufstätig und hab nicht immer Zeit.
Bin im RL 30 Jahre alt und würde daher eine "erwachsenere" Legion bevorzugen.
Antwortet mir bei Interesse hier im Forum oder wispert mich ingame. :- )


----------



## wowfighter (23. Juni 2010)

Moin moin,


Ich bin ein 16 jähriger Junge der eine Legion sucht die sich hauptsächlich auf Pve ,aber auch ein bissl auf PvP konzentriert!

Was ich biete:

Ich bin ein sehr erfahrener Spieler was Pve in Online-Spielen angeht!
Derzeit bin ich noch Aion Anfänger ,aber ich war in der Closed-Beta schon dabei.
Nach einer Pause habe ich vor 2 Tagen alle alten chars gelöscht um auf dem Server Kromede bei den ELYOS neu anzufangen.

-ein Mikrofon ist vorhanden(Headset)
-Freude am Spiel auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Gruppenspiel vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich Suche:
Eine Legion auf dem Server Kromede/Fraktion Elyos die spaß am Spiel hat und Teamplayfähig ist oder auch Hilfsbereit!

Ingame bin ich unter dem Namen Icecube unterwegs.(Was das Leveln angeht ich bin kein Hardcoregamer DH. ich bin kein schnell Leveler ich brauche meine Zeit).

mfg


----------



## Allenia (15. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob die Legion Carpe Noctem auf Thor noch existiert und ob Lynny da immer noch Cheffe ist!


----------

